# .17 hornet???



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

Was reading a little bit about this new caliber in a magazine yesterday. Does anyone have any experience with it. I LOVE my 22 hornet. It is a very fur friendly truck gun. The 22 hornet is pretty expensive if you dont reload, but the 17 is suppose to be pretty low cost. Im curious about this cartridge, 20 gr bullet I believe with seeds similiar to a .223. Might be a great little fox and **** rifle. :sniper:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Yup, I am also interested. There was a full page ad from Hornady on the back page of the American Hunter.
Anyone know what rifles are going to offer it???


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

zogman said:


> Yup, I am also interested. There was a full page ad from Hornady on the back page of the American Hunter.
> Anyone know what rifles are going to offer it???


LOL Im looking at that ad now.... :beer:


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

If you do reload the Hornet, have you tried H Li'l'Gun?
I have a TC Contender carbine with a custom 20'' barrel that gives me 3140 FPS using Hornady 35 gr V-Max
over Li'l'Gun 13.6 grs. The problem with max Hornet loads and some powders is rapid primer pocket expansion.
2-3 loads and the brass is useless,,,not so with Li'l'Gun.

LG loads with some impressive velocities.
http://www.reloadersnest.com/query_pw.a ... 0Lil%27Gun


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

savage makes rifles in 17 hornet.

Dakota I saw that same add and i have been watching that round as well. Looks hot. I hope they catch on don't know why i need it but i do.


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

I feel the same way, dont why I really want it, but I kinda do!


----------

